
Could it be harmful to install PowerShell on Linux? - aurelien
Recently Microsoft offer solution to install PowerShell on Linux.
I would like to know if it could be dangerous for the Linux and derivative.
======
coldtea
If you mean, if it could harm your system, then no.

It's as safe as any other app you can install.

~~~
aurelien
I mean could it load unsafe script on the system?

~~~
coldtea
Without your consent?

Not anymore than any of the other (UNIX) shells you have installed -- and if
one is targeting a Linux system, they'd probably expect to find (and, if
possible, exploit) them, not Powershell.

